# Stop within a reverse loop? DCC



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Provided there is enough track between the start and stop of the loop can you place an insulated stop within a reverse loop? From reading the manuals for the Massoth Reverse Loop module and the Massoth multifunction module, if you use the "sensor tracks" the polarity is controlled by this module. The multifunction module would be connected to the section that is reversed. The multifunction module requires its own booster and transformer so wouldn't it safely switch polarity with the reverse loop or will this be problematic due to the bus connection or for some other reason?


How much track does there need to be in the loop if there was no stop, length of longest train? So in order for this to work loop would need to be at least three times the length of longest train?


--Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, not all autoreversers work like the Massoth one does... in fact most do not... 

I don't use them due to their extra complexity, extra installation effort, and other limitations. 

So, I'll let Mdebba answer about Massoth since he sells it and it's always the best solution in his opinion. 

Greg 

p.s. with other autoreversers you can have a bit more latitude.


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

After doing some reading and making a few calls it appears that a second insulated area shouldn't be needed. The entire reverse loop can be issued the stop command. Finally will be starting th nuts and bolts!


----------

